# Example Introduction Letter for a Spouse Visa



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife and I are preparing our package to apply for the visa at the moment. Are there any example introduction letters available? What do people normally put in it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brief history of relationship. First contact, first meeting, growing attraction, engagement, marriage etc.
Shared interest, belief and philosophy. What you admire in each other. Plans for the future.
No more than 1000 words.


----------



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks!


----------

